# Compras de USA para México o alguien que me aveinte una mano



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

Estoy por comprar algunas partes para mi camioneta y agregarle los toques finales , ya casi esta lista... el problema es que, lo que quiero solo lo encuentro en USA es decir... una defensa, parrilla, y cosas para el motor ... ent otal me voy a llevar como $1,800.00 usd y no se que tan caro pueda salir el envio hatsa acá si a parte el bulto es mas o menos grande por la parrilla y la defensa..... :skep: :eekster: 

Les agradecería una amable opinión, sugerencia o ayuda....


Gracias.

Rocky:thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Estoy por comprar algunas partes para mi camioneta y agregarle los toques finales , ya casi esta lista... el problema es que, lo que quiero solo lo encuentro en USA es decir... una defensa, parrilla, y cosas para el motor ... ent otal me voy a llevar como $1,800.00 usd y no se que tan caro pueda salir el envio hatsa acá si a parte el bulto es mas o menos grande por la parrilla y la defensa..... :skep: :eekster:
> 
> Les agradecería una amable opinión, sugerencia o ayuda....
> 
> ...


No te las puede cruzar alguien por tierra?
La veo canija...


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Yo he estado comprando cosas en ebay desde honk kong y usa sin ningún problema pero cosas mas grandes quien sabe.
Porque no se las encargas a alguien que se vaya al interbike u otro asunto pero que tenga experiencia en pasas articuilos de ninguna necesidad como esos rft:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Hola Rene, verifica si las partes automotrices no son una industria protegida. Pudiera ser que te cobren mucho impuesto. La verdad no estoy seguro perovale la pena investigar.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Estoy por comprar algunas partes para mi camioneta y agregarle los toques finales , ya casi esta lista... el problema es que, lo que quiero solo lo encuentro en USA es decir... una defensa, parrilla, y cosas para el motor ... ent otal me voy a llevar como $1,800.00 usd y no se que tan caro pueda salir el envio hatsa acá si a parte el bulto es mas o menos grande por la parrilla y la defensa..... :skep: :eekster:
> 
> Les agradecería una amable opinión, sugerencia o ayuda....
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
MI estimado Rocky :
Lánzate a los States en tu misma camioneta , ya estando allá , le haces los cambios que gustes y mandes o le instalas lo que se te ocurra , te vas a una tienda especialista en trucks y ya verás toda la bola de cosas que le puedes poner , hasta peluches con la foto de la Hillary Clin..., una bola para palanca de cambio con el logo de Rocky Mountain, y un pedal de acelerador con un pie de Yeti y te recomiendo le pongas unos rines cromados de esos que traen su ventilador girando todo el tiempo , se ven chiros en las trocas .

Ya después que la pusiste como tu quieres , nos avisas para que te la traigas llena de componentes y bicis y ya con lo que nos cobres por el flete , te va a salir de gratis el viaje .

A la hora de que cruces la frontera y el retén del 26 pón cara de inocente  para que no te vayan a decomisar nada de las bicis .

Ten mucho cuidado si alguien te pide que le pases un "paquete " como tipo cojín con masking tape alrededor y te ofrezca $1,000.00 dólares por pasarlo.

Ahora si ya en serio , mándame un emilio con las dimensiones de lo que quieres traer , a ver si caben en la bolsa de mano Birkin de Hermés de una amiga de la aduana.

Saludos.

the last biker.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Haha, que bien sentido del humor. Y como es la parrilla? está formada con una calavera o que onda?


----------



## Rocky_Rene (Apr 12, 2007)

LUsi, Diego y mis demas queridos colegas del foro.... desconosco al igual si la industria automotiz esté protegida y que tanto puedan pagar de impuesto.... pero son cosas relativamente pequenas quitando la defensa trasera y quiza la parrilla... fuera de eso creo que es lo mimso que armar una cleta con componentes buenos... mismos costos para una camioneta clásica... y aún mas... pero creo que vale la pena en esta pasion que siempre he tenido y que estoy contemplando llevar mas allá, ya que a mediano plazo me agradaría dedicarme a este rollo.

Por lo pornto despues de 9 meses de haber adquirido la camioneta su etapa de restauración sigue en pie y seguira aún y depsues de estar en marcha... con esto no quiero decir que me olvido de la cleta, al contario de aqui podria salir para mas de una muy buena bicileta posteriormente... pero por el momento todos mis ahorritos y plata que me llegue será para mi troquita y proyecto que deseo llevar a cabo.


Luis: te mando un correo para explicarte bien de que se trata minetras investigo si la defensa que quiero la puedo conseguir aqui dentro del pais.. 


Por lo pronto les dejo unas fotos de como quedaris mi actual camioneta.... una Chevy del 65 módelo C10 :thumbsup: 

Gauss: La calavera en la parrilla suena original y genial.... es como ponerle la cara del duende verde como vi ya hace mucho tiempo en un trailer en una pelicula de extraterrestes  :thumbsup: :eekster: 

saludos a todos!

Rocky :thumbsup:


----------



## Gauss (Dec 14, 2006)

Rocky_Rene said:


> Por lo pronto les dejo unas fotos de como quedaris mi actual camioneta.... una Chevy del 65 módelo C10 :thumbsup:
> 
> Rocky :thumbsup:


Ándale se ve genial con todo y rubia! Yo creo también la puedes conseguir del otro lado de la frontera, digo, para que tengas el kit completo


----------

